# 1000HZ USB Keyboard - Wie USB Polling Rate kontrollieren?!



## Nefilim (11. Oktober 2011)

Hi leute,

habe gerade eine Tt eSports Meka G1 zum Testen hier und finde diese Mechanische Tastatur echt Spitze! Optik und Haptik sind einfach klasse.

Mein "Problem" ist nur das ich es nicht Nachprüfen kann ob die Tastatur  wirklich mit 1000HZ am USB Port Arbeitet. Treiber gibts keinen außer den  Windows Standard. Bei meiner Logitech G700 Maus (ich nutze nur über USB  Kabel) kann ich es im Treiber wenigstens Einstellen.

Ich habe die Software Advanced USB Port Monitor Testhalber installiert aber mit der Info aus dem Tool kann ich nix anfangen. 

Kann jemand folgende Aussage des Tools interpretieren?!

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
File: \??\USB#VID_04D9&PID_2020#5&1caa961e&0&1#{a5dcbf10-6530-11d2-901f-00c04fb951ed}
Driver key name: {36fc9e60-c465-11cf-8056-444553540000}\0033
Device instance ID: USB\VID_04D9&PID_2020\5&1CAA961E&0&1
Device hardware ID: USB\VID_04D9&PID_2020&REV_0101
Device service: usbccgp
Device friendly name: 
Device location: Port_#0001.Hub_#0001
Device physical object name: \Device\USBPDO-10
Device descriptor
  USB: 0x0110
  Device class: 0x00
  Device subclass: 0x00
  Device protocol: 0x00
  Max packet size: 0x08 (8)
  Vendor: 0x04D9 (Holtek Semiconductor, Inc.)
  Product ID: 0x2020
  Device ID: 0x0101
  Manufacturer: 0x01 (CYKB13)
  Product: 0x02 (USB Keyboard)
  Serial number ID: 0x00
  Number of configurations: 1
  Connection status: Device connected
  Current config value: 0x01
  Device bus speed: Low (USB 1.1, 1.5 Mbit/s)
  Device address: 0x01
  Open pipes:  2
    Pipe information
      Endpoint address: 0x81, Input
      Transfer type: Interrupt
      Max packet size: 0x0008 (8)
      Interval: 0x01 (1)
    Pipe information 
      Endpoint address: 0x82, Input
      Transfer type: Interrupt
      Max packet size: 0x0008 (8)
      Interval: 0x01 (1)
Configuration descriptor
  Total length: 0x003B
  Number of interfaces: 2
  Configuration value: 0x01
  Configuration ID: 0x00
  Attributes: 0xA0 (Bus powered, Remote wakeup)
  Max power: 0x32 (100 Ma)
Interface descriptor
  Interface number: 0x00
  Alternate setting: 0x00
  Num of endpoints: 1
  Interface class: 0x03 (Human Interface Device)
  Interface subclass: 0x01 (Boot Interface Subclass)
  Interface protocol: 0x01 (Keyboard)
  Interface ID: 0x00
HID descriptor
  HID: 0x0110
  Country code: 0x00
  Number of descriptors: 0x01
  Report descriptor
    Length: 0x3B (59)
    09 02:         USAGE (2)
    3B 00 02 01 00:         DESIGNATOR_INDEX (66048)
    A0:         COLLECTION
    32 09 04:           ?
    01 03:           ?
    01 01:           ?
    09 21:           USAGE (21)
    10:           ?
    01 00:           ?
    01 22:           ?
    3E 00 07:           ?
    05 81:           USAGE_PAGE (USB Enumerated Values)
    03 08 00 01 09:           ?
    04:           USAGE_PAGE (LED)
    01 00:           ?
    01 03:           ?
    01 02:           ?
    09 21:           USAGE (Telephony Microphone)
    10:           ?
    01 00:           ?
    01 22:           ?
    A6 00 07:           PUSH
    05 82:           USAGE_PAGE (VESA Virtual Controls)
    03 08 00 01 61:           ?
Endpoint descriptor
  Endpoint address: 0x81, Input
  Transfer type: Interrupt
  Max packet size: 0x0008 (8)
  Interval: 0x01 (1)
Interface descriptor
  Interface number: 0x01
  Alternate setting: 0x00
  Num of endpoints: 1
  Interface class: 0x03 (Human Interface Device)
  Interface subclass: 0x01 (Boot Interface Subclass)
  Interface protocol: 0x02 (Mouse)
  Interface ID: 0x00
HID descriptor
  HID: 0x0110
  Country code: 0x00
  Number of descriptors: 0x01
  Report descriptor
    Length: 0x3B (59)
    09 02:         USAGE (2)
    3B 00 02 01 00:         DESIGNATOR_INDEX (66048)
    A0:         COLLECTION
    32 09 04:           ?
    01 03:           ?
    01 01:           ?
    09 21:           USAGE (21)
    10:           ?
    01 00:           ?
    01 22:           ?
    3E 00 07:           ?
    05 81:           USAGE_PAGE (USB Enumerated Values)
    03 08 00 01 09:           ?
    04:           USAGE_PAGE (LED)
    01 00:           ?
    01 03:           ?
    01 02:           ?
    09 21:           USAGE (Telephony Microphone)
    10:           ?
    01 00:           ?
    01 22:           ?
    A6 00 07:           PUSH
    05 82:           USAGE_PAGE (VESA Virtual Controls)
    03 08 00 01 00:           ?
Endpoint descriptor
  Endpoint address: 0x82, Input
  Transfer type: Interrupt
  Max packet size: 0x0008 (8)
  Interval: 0x01 (1)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bitte keine diskussion über sinn oder unsinn einer solchen Tastatur. Es geht nur um die Technische Kontrolle der Funktionen 

MfG
Nefi


----------



## OctoCore (12. Oktober 2011)

Die Tastatur ist ja kein Unsinn. 1000 Hz Polling bei einer Tastatur sind natürlich etwas viel - aber das ist normal - 1000 Hz gehört zum Standard, ist also nix besonderes, soweit ich weiß. Eigentlich 1 Millisekunde Pollingintervall - aber 1000 Hz wirken irgendwie mächtiger. Also ist die Tastatur 1000Hz-fähig, mehr sagt das nicht aus. Also ist die Angabe eher geniales Marketing von Tt. 

Aber zur Funktionskontrolle: Kannst du nicht kontrollieren, weil die Tastatur gar nicht in der Lage ist, genug Infos zu senden, dass die Rate auch ausgereizt wird - bzw. du kannst nicht schnell genug tippen. 
Bei einer Maus lässt sich das einfach kontrollieren: Bei 1000Hz geht die CPU-Belastung merklich hoch (im Vergleich zu niedrigeren Raten), wenn ich hektisch hin und her wische.
Das eigentlich Funktionieren der Tastatur an sich ist die Funktionskontrolle.  Die Rate wird aber bei 125 liegen.

Edit: Wenn es keine Treiber gibt, dann wird die Meka von Windows genauso oft ausgelesen wie irgendeine 4,99€-USB-Tastatur. 
Wenn du eine Maus hast, die du auf 1000 Hz schalten kannst, dann mach das und steck deine Tastatur in den zur Maus passenden Anschluss (die USB-Ports kommen ja immer paarweise und ich glaube nicht, dass die Rate einzeln geschaltet wird), dann solte dass auch klappen mit den 1000 Hz. Ist aber überflüssig - bringt ja keinen Vorteil.


----------



## Nefilim (12. Oktober 2011)

Naja es bringt im Idealfall 7ms bessere Reaktionszeit. Für den Hobby-Sims-Spieler klar uninteressant aber für den ambitionierten Shooterfreund der sonst auch keine Kosten scheut is das doch schon etwas  Und irgedwie muss man ja an die Info kommen mit welcher HZ-Rate Windows das Keyboard anspricht. Geht nicht gibts ja nicht  Also wir brauchen hier mehr ideen!!

------------------------------

Ich habe eben mit einem anderen Tool welches die Zeit genauer messen kann ein Test gemacht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe dann 5 Werte von "IN-to-IN" genommen und den Durchschnitt genommen wobei ich auf 0,0188 sekunden kam. Mit einer alten Saitek Tastatur komm ich auf 0,1068 sekunden zwischen den "IN-to-IN" Signalen. Selbstverständlich ist ein Test bei dem man auf dein Keybaord mit allen Fingern so schnell Hämmert wie man kann kein Wissenschaftlicher  aber ich denke es zeigt eine Tendenz hehe ausgehend von dieser stell ich die Behauptung auf das die Meka G1 dem PC sagt "mit dir red ich nur per 1000HZ".

Für andre ideen bin ich weiterhin offen!

Gruß
Nefi


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (12. Oktober 2011)

Habe auch die Meka G1 und bin ganz froh, dass es da keinen Treiber gibt. Habe bisher noch keinen wirklich sinnvollen Tastaturtreiber gesehen, ok vielleicht einer der Makros regelt, aber die finde ich grundsätzlich unsinnig.


----------



## OctoCore (12. Oktober 2011)

Standard  ist 125 Hz Polling. Von allein ändert sich das nicht. Wie man das ändert - das Netz ist voll davon, wie man das in der Registry einstellt.


----------



## Nefilim (13. Oktober 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Standard  ist 125 Hz Polling. Von allein ändert sich das nicht. Wie man das ändert - das Netz ist voll davon, wie man das in der Registry einstellt.


 
@OctoCore

Dann bitte mehr Infos! Denn die im Netz beziehen sich alle nur auf die Maus! Und wenn die Meka G1 NUR mit 1000HZ laufen kann oder will, und sowas ist Tastaturseitig bestimmt möglich, musst eben nichts in der Registry oder am Treiber ändern. Und vergiss mein "Self-Test" nicht, der geht ja schon sehr deutlich (um eine Kommastelle) in die richtung 1000HZ.


----------



## OctoCore (13. Oktober 2011)

Ob Maus oder Tastatur ist doch egal als HID-Device - du kannst die ganzen vorgestellten Registry-Tweaks auf die Tastatur anwenden - die hat ja auch ihre eigene ID. Ist zumindest einen Versuch wert.
Und nichts für ungut - inwieweit dein Selbsttest etwas über 1000 Hz oder 125 Hz aussagt, bleibt mir immer noch verborgen.
Mal abgesehen davon - wie kommst du auf den gedanken, dass die Hardware ausgerechnet bei dir nicht mit dem Standard von 125 hz arbeitet?
Ansonsten mach es so, wie von mir geschrieben - wenn du eine Maus hast, die man auf 1000 Hz stellen kann, häng das Keyboard an den dazu gehörenden zweiten Port. Steht ja auch in den diversen Anleitungen, dass immer der gesamte Hub auf 1000 geschaltet wird und nicht nur einer der beiden Ports, die daran hängen.


----------



## EL Ultra (18. November 2013)

Auch wenn der Thread schon ewig alt ist du musst *mit PS2 Adapter* anschliesen 
sonst geht es nicht (und auch nicht mehr wie 3 tasten gleichzeitig)
steht aber eigentlich auch in der "ANLEITUNG" bzw. dem Flyer


----------



## lK1ngp1Nl (6. April 2021)

EL Ultra schrieb:


> Auch wenn der Thread schon ewig alt ist du musst *mit PS2 Adapter* anschliesen
> sonst geht es nicht (und auch nicht mehr wie 3 tasten gleichzeitig)
> steht aber eigentlich auch in der "ANLEITUNG" bzw. dem Flyer


Joar... nun sind weitere 8 Jahre vergangen, aber mir stellen sich da gleich 2 Fragen bei deinem Post. 
1. Warum sollte man zum Prüfen der poling Rate einen PS2 Anschluss nutzen, dessen Vorteil noch heute die Echtzeitübertragung von Daten ist? Der PS2 Anschluss besitzt demnach logischerweise gar keine poling Rate. 
2. Warum sollte das ganze auf 3 Tasten beschränkt sein, wenn ein USB Anschluss 6 gleichzeitige Tasten eingaben tolleriert? 

MfG


----------



## JoM79 (7. April 2021)

Gute Frage an jemanden, der seit über 5 Jahren nicht mehr im Forum aktiv ist.


----------



## chill_eule (8. April 2021)

Vlt. wäre es hilfreich, dass Themen nach, sagen wir, 5 Jahren inaktivität, automatisch geschlossen werden 
Gern auch früher...
Wenn das die Forensoftware überhaupt vorsieht 

Müsste man mal den Großmeister @ZAM oder die anderen Herren anstupsen ob möglich und/oder sinnvoll.


----------

